
Ask HN: How do I turn my smartphone into a dumbphone? - aosaigh
I have a Oneplus 5 that I spend too much time on. I&#x27;d love to restrict the phone to calls, messages, camera + maybe whatsapp. Are there any custom ROMs or apps for this and has anyone tried it?
======
sicelo
uninstall the apps, remove accounts ... if you'll still be keeping WhatsApp,
you might not be really ready for a dumbphone

